
Show HN: LEXIPIX: Create readable pictures(I made this MVP in one week) - kelle62819
http://lexipix.com
======
kelle62819
Some technical details:

* AngularJS (Front-end framework)

* Bootstrap Flatly theme

* Firebase Database and Firebase Storage used for sharing/viewing mechanism

* All image manipulation done through the HTML5 Canvas.

* NodeJS used for one-time pre-processing to create a "palette" of font/color combinations for pixel replacement. Results stored in Firebase and used by web app

* Accepton and Stripe used for Credit Card integration

* Facebook Javascript SDK used for social sharing

